# Buckarooz



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just did a bully stick run and saw these while I was at the supply store: http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?...&pid=11363M
Picked up a few of the 6" for the dogs. They LOVE them! omg, they went nuts when I gave them to them. So far...no smell at all, no slimy feel. They are VERY hard. We'll see how long they last.
Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I was looking at those the other day.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I stopped purchasing from Free Range. They moved some of their processing plants to China about a year ago. Right after all the really bad news of all the toxic things coming from China too. :thmbdn: Not everything is processed in China fyi. But for me, it was just a personal choice not to purchase from them any longer.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 15 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851441


> I stopped purchasing from Free Range. They moved some of their processing plants to China about a year ago. Right after all the really bad news of all the toxic things coming from China too. :thmbdn: Not everything is processed in China fyi. But for me, it was just a personal choice not to purchase from them any longer.[/B]


agree, I do not trust anything for my dogs from china.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 15 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851443


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 15 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851441





> I stopped purchasing from Free Range. They moved some of their processing plants to China about a year ago. Right after all the really bad news of all the toxic things coming from China too. :thmbdn: Not everything is processed in China fyi. But for me, it was just a personal choice not to purchase from them any longer.[/B]


agree, I do not trust anything for my dogs from china.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, the website says they are products of the USA and they have an extensive page on lab tests that are performed here in the U.S. on the products. 
http://www.freerangedogchews.com/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry but the web site does not say made in the USA. Some of their things are, some aren't. That's why they started with the 'independent lab testing'. The last order of Chicken Wraps I got in last year said that they were processed in China. I called and spoke with the company directly and they moved some of their processing plants to China because it was cheaper. I haven't done much checking since but at that time, their bully sticks were not processed in China. But the fact that in light of all the toxic items coming from China, that they would still move some of their processing to China was just really frustrating. I just decided not to bring in their things anymore on principal.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ironic post b/c I just ordered 2 of these things and tried them out last night. B&E snubbed them! :shocked: They never snub anything. And they weren't cheap either! I have to look at the packing again (if I didn't throw it out)...I didn't realize they were made in China! :shocked: I always try to be cautious of that too, and when I ordered them online I thought it said USA. Hmm....I'll go look. 

But unfortunatley, B&E are not into deer antlers. I thought they would be a total hit.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 15 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851481


> Sorry but the web site does not say made in the USA. Some of their things are, some aren't. That's why they started with the 'independent lab testing'. The last order of Chicken Wraps I got in last year said that they were processed in China. I called and spoke with the company directly and they moved some of their processing plants to China because it was cheaper. I haven't done much checking since but at that time, their bully sticks were not processed in China. But the fact that in light of all the toxic items coming from China, that they would still move some of their processing to China was just really frustrating. I just decided not to bring in their things anymore on principal.[/B]


Here it absolutely says "Product of USA" in bold print: http://www.freerangedogchews.com/catalog/product.asp?pid=172

It says the same on the package of the Buckaroos that I bought. Perhaps their other products are not USA produced? Since this post was about the Buckaroos only, and the only experience I have with that company so far, I was pleased that it said processed in USA.

I wouldn't buy anything, either, that said it was processed in China on the package....but I see what you're saying about not being keen on the company as a whole b/c of some items being processed in China....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's an interesting article:

foods made in china


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 17 2009, 05:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852163


> Here's an interesting article:
> 
> foods made in china[/B]


that's a great article. And it's true, it's almost impossible to avoid products made in China. i should clarify (so that I don't offend you or anyone!) that, like the article says, you CAN avoid potentially harmful things that you put in your mouth (or your pet's mouth) by reading the labels and sticking to fresh, unprocessed items. I guess I was strictly talking about food items, not everything else. Although I'm cautious about dog toys too--both made here AND in foreign countries because, again, they are putting it in their mouth.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 17 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852211


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 17 2009, 05:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852163





> Here's an interesting article:
> 
> foods made in china[/B]


that's a great article. And it's true, it's almost impossible to avoid products made in China. i should clarify (so that I don't offend you or anyone!) that, like the article says, you CAN avoid potentially harmful things that you put in your mouth (or your pet's mouth) by reading the labels and sticking to fresh, unprocessed items. I guess I was strictly talking about food items, not everything else. Although I'm cautious about dog toys too--both made here AND in foreign countries because, again, they are putting it in their mouth.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pam- you're not offending me in the slightest! I agree with you though...I'm very careful about what I put in my mouth or Bisou's. But even here, you have to be careful of fruits/veggies as they use a lot of chemicals that were banned a long time in the west. That's just factual, not anything else. The standards and public safety just aren't as developed yet. Personally, even here I won't eat any fish/crabs etc that come from any river/lake in the mainland..as most of them are extremely polluted. Sadly, most of the world has insisted on cheap materials and sources and then that's where you get the problems- so it's become very hard to not buy things that were grown, processed in some way here.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The Buckarooz brand Antlers are "A product of USA" - You can also access the testing sheet for the batches I sold here to make sure that they do not contain anything harmful. Because the Free Range company has chosen to test every batch of each product and post those results online for the world to see I have chosen to trust *SOME* of their products.

*I know a lot of folks purchased these from me and I want to make sure you are aware that these are safe. * 

If anyone is concerned please let me know and I will try to get more information for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851518


> Ironic post b/c I just ordered 2 of these things and tried them out last night. B&E snubbed them! :shocked: They never snub anything. And they weren't cheap either! I have to look at the packing again (if I didn't throw it out)...I didn't realize they were made in China! :shocked: I always try to be cautious of that too, and when I ordered them online I thought it said USA. Hmm....I'll go look.
> 
> But unfortunatley, B&E are not into deer antlers. I thought they would be a total hit. [/B]


Boo & Hannah don't like them either. I've left them laying in the floor for nearly 3 weeks & they mostly ignore them. Boo found out they make a fairly loud thud when they hit the floor,so he uses one to get my attention. He picks it up & drops it so I will look at him & ask him what he wants.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 18 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852756


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851518





> Ironic post b/c I just ordered 2 of these things and tried them out last night. B&E snubbed them! :shocked: They never snub anything. And they weren't cheap either! I have to look at the packing again (if I didn't throw it out)...I didn't realize they were made in China! :shocked: I always try to be cautious of that too, and when I ordered them online I thought it said USA. Hmm....I'll go look.
> 
> But unfortunatley, B&E are not into deer antlers. I thought they would be a total hit. [/B]


Boo & Hannah don't like them either. I've left them laying in the floor for nearly 3 weeks & they mostly ignore them. Boo found out they make a fairly loud thud when they hit the floor,so he uses one to get my attention. He picks it up & drops it so I will look at him & ask him what he wants. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
What a smarty Boo is! Hey at least the Antlerz aren't a total waste in your house hehehe!

Glad to know my 2 aren't the only ones who aren't Antlerz fans. It's a shock to me b/c seriously they like everything you give them. Oh well....back to good ol flossies


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky turned up his nose at the Antlerz too. He sniffed it, and licked it for about 2 minutes, and that was it. Then it sat on the floor until I got tired of looking at it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 18 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852756


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851518





> Ironic post b/c I just ordered 2 of these things and tried them out last night. B&E snubbed them! :shocked: They never snub anything. And they weren't cheap either! I have to look at the packing again (if I didn't throw it out)...I didn't realize they were made in China! :shocked: I always try to be cautious of that too, and when I ordered them online I thought it said USA. Hmm....I'll go look.
> 
> But unfortunatley, B&E are not into deer antlers. I thought they would be a total hit. [/B]


Boo & Hannah don't like them either. I've left them laying in the floor for nearly 3 weeks & they mostly ignore them. Boo found out they make a fairly loud thud when they hit the floor,so he uses one to get my attention. He picks it up & drops it so I will look at him & ask him what he wants. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Boo is so smart...wow!


----------

